# New scratch build...



## Karl Osolinski (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello,

Hope to get this model finished in the next few days. It's named after a fine model builder and friend from Australia. I built the Shay from an MDC kit and used all brass castings instead of the plastic detail parts.

Karl O.
Berkley, MI


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Excellent work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2019)

Outstanding modeling, Karl.


----------



## Karl Osolinski (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello,

Crossing StoneyCreek…

Karl O.
Berkley, MI


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

It's a real treat to see your fine work.
Enjoying this thread a lot.

Magic


----------



## Karl Osolinski (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello folks,

Taking photos of the new model...

Sunset at Horseshoe Meadows and a work train at Snake River station...

Karl O.
Berkley, MI


----------

